# Printing on Jersey



## fhulgzz (Dec 1, 2014)

Hello everyone, been searching the forum for a while and can't find answers, so Im gonna ask. 

Ano pong paint ang gagamitin para sa Jersey (basketball uniform). Ung virgo brand lang po.

Ng try kasi ako using superwhite, now pag dating sa numbers ginamit ko is ng cut lang ako ng bondpaper kasi iba-iba ung numbers, then ung result is manipis lang so kailangan ko mag 2nd coat. After 2nd coat the result is good.

Ung problema ung bondpaper pag tanggal ko punit2 na xa at hirap na tanggalin kasi dumikit na sa screen. Kailangan ko na nman hugasan ung screen which consume a lot of time at ung tubig nasasayang pati paint at ung screen nasisira dami na dumikit na paint na ayaw na matanggal dahil don sa bondpaper

Ano kaya ang pwd gamitin ung 1 stroke lang makapal na xa at rubberized ung dating.

Thanks in advance. Any reply will be much appreciated.

-f


----------



## HQCPSpecialTs (Sep 27, 2013)

I think you typed this in one language and then used a program to translate it. Maybe you should use another program because most of it does not even resemble English.


----------



## Git-R-Done (Dec 5, 2006)

Don't know how to reply to this.


----------



## fhulgzz (Dec 1, 2014)

Hello I'm sorry for my first post, I used our language there.

Here, I translated it to english.

What paint to use on Jersey (basketball uniform). Please recommend me a virgo brand cause I think it is better than tulco.

I have tried using virgo superwhite, now here comes the numbers. I cut out a paper as my stencil because I will only print a specific number once in every shirt. Then the result is lighter so I need to apply a 2nd coat. After 2nd coating the result is good.

Now the problem is I can't easily remove the paper because it sticks to the screen. I need to wash the screen with water to remove all the remaining paper which consume a lot of time and waste of water and also the paint. Then after a few prints I cannot use the screen anymore cause there are a lot of paints in it that cannot be remove and some parts of the papers.

What should I do about this when it comes to printing numbers?

What kind of virgo paint to use that will give a thicker print in just 1 coat only? (How about VNT Rubberized?) I haven't tried this paint cause it is expensive and I'm just starting.

Thanks in advance. Any reply will be much appreciated.

-f


----------



## fhulgzz (Dec 1, 2014)

Im done printing 8 jerseys and the costumer didn't like it because they expect a rubberized print but what I did is just a single coat or virgo superwhite. They get angry and the other man says "5 washes I'm sure this will washout"


----------



## fhulgzz (Dec 1, 2014)

up for this topic. anybody there?


----------

